
Physicist: The Entire Universe Might Be a Neural Network - pseudolus
https://futurism.com/physicist-entire-universe-neural-network
======
MildlySerious
These metaphors strike me as a fallacy.

When the best available tech was maps, the way we imagined earth was as a map.
(i.e. flat)

When we had telescopes and learned about the solar system, we had to be at the
center of it.

Now in the age of digitalization, theories about the universe being some
digital construct are gaining momentum.

As we begin to understand neural networks, this headline pops up.

While it's great we make progress towards understanding how the universe
works, I have my reservations about these comparisons and and the point they
serve in this time and age. Shouldn't we move past this sort of thing and
remove a bias as obvious as this from attempts to understand the world around
us?

